# NAP Apache drop away



## FarmerPaul

I have used a Platinum Premiere arrow rest for ever and with great results. That changed recently when I saw the NAP Apache while browsing in a large archery shop. An all metal capture rest that needs no tools to adjust, and the price looked good to ! $59.00.

Took the rest home and installed it onto my MonsterBow Phoenix eyeballed the rest and went out and flung a few arrows. It did not take long to have it dialed in and without tools !! 

The adjustment turrets are rock solid , the frame is etched to make tuning a snap. The all metal body looks like it will stand up well to most any abuse.

I would highly recommend this rest to anyone looking for a drop away.


----------



## kebees4

I put one on my son's bow and they look good for the price. I would buy another one of them.


----------



## phantom1

*weight*

Can you you tell me how many ounces it actually weighs and whether the outer frame is aluminum or steel? I saw one in a package at Dick's the other day and it did look well made. 
Of course NAP is a quality company and I would expect it to be very well made. Some of their products (Bloodrunners I think) are going Chinese, but they are probably well made, in spite of my American made preferences.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## FarmerPaul

Put a magnet to the frame of the rest and it has to be aluminum. Not sure of the weight , my guess is around the 4 / 5 ounces .


----------



## donn92

can you post some pics of the set up


----------



## phantom1

Thanks FarmerPaul. That sounds like a very good deal on a high quality product. I've always liked that style of rest since the Golden Key Mirage started it years ago.


----------



## FarmerPaul

Donn92, will have to have one of my kids help me set up a picture. Will try in the next day or so.


----------



## drakekilla12

looks cool but I think that ripcord or qad has en beat!


----------



## justducky

I have a apache on my xforce it works great


----------



## Bowman Dan

*here u go*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kO8B-O2I3Q


----------



## Faust

Added one to my envy..very impressed with it:


----------



## Cajun83

Buddy of mine is shooting one... it works well. Easy to adjust and all that jazz. Good solid rest from what I can tell. 

One of my FOB'd arrows even cleared it without extra setup (and it would have made it to the target if not for the rubber arrow holder on the shelf. )


----------



## okiehunt

Set one up on my bow today and shot a bullet hole in 3 shots very easy to set up and very solid rest nothing out there beats this rest in its price range there are others as good but they are $40-$80 higher...


----------



## byg

Are you guys using the rubber arrow holder, It looks as if it would cause fletching contact, I laid mine on the bow and eyeballed it and I think it is too high...


----------



## byg

Any one comment on the arrow holder??? If I trim it I 'll hack it up LOL....


----------



## cntryislandboy

i've got one on my current bow, soon to be taken off and put on my new one, i love it, for the price i don't think it can be beat, and it is very simple


----------



## CBOUTFITTING

Only concern I had with mine on the Ross is that the middle arrow of the 2 piece quiver hits the side turret and I can't carry one in there. Went to the Tight Spot and everything is good.


----------



## treetoppredator

I have installed several NAP Apache rests on bows lately. For the cost you just can't beat it! Good Solid rest but I am not a fan of the tool-less adjustments. At times I can be rough on my set up and fear of knocking the lever loosening the bolt worries me.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I've had the Apache for sometime, but just used it on bows for test hops. I mean, it's that easy to set up. If the guide rod is above the shelf, measure down 4 to 5 inches and serve the draw cord into the down cable. Mount the rest, loosen the set screw for the draw cord so the cord will slip. Draw the bow slowly to full draw and let down slowly. Pull draw cord back through 1/4" and tighten set screw. You're set. Minor adjustments may be needed for some bows, but real minor. Okay, mounted and adjusted as per instuction and the above 4 to 5 inches below the guide rod there appears no stress on anything - meaning stretch of cable string or draw cord shouldn't be a concern. 

Now, as said, I used it to test hopping shop and trade in bows. I finally mounted it on one of my own target bows. Having a scope housing the capture cage made a loading process of nocking the arrow, but I became accustom to it in short order. This hunting rest is not just a hunting rest. It is well suited for a target rest. My target bow was shooting Xs in no time and I mean X as in if I did my part the arrow went into the same hole, not that I'm that good either.

The capture cage can be removed. I took mine off and then put it back on. Here's the deal. I didn't mount the rubber arrow guide, but I didn't have to. Using Harvest Time HT3 and CXL 150 Pros I could let the arrow wander around in the cage and just draw. The wide fork of the launch arm easily centered the arrow as it rose and without the slightest problem.

I'd advice anyone to at least give this rest a try. You might just own it....


----------



## slowpoke274

got one on my firecat and i love it great rest very accurate extremely easy to set up no tools needed


----------



## jloar

I've got the Apache on 2 bows, I didn't mount the rubber arrow guide either. The arrow stays contained inside the padded cage and regardless of where it is in the cage it drops into the V of the launcher as soon as you start drawing the bow so I didn't see any point in using the rubber arrow guide. I like that the rest absolutely dead silent. Never hear any sound from it, zero, zip, zilch, nadda. I did cut a chunk off the top of the left side of the rest so that I can nock an arrow and then slide it between the sight and rest rather than having to load an arrow from the front or behind.


----------



## 220

treetoppredator said:


> I have installed several NAP Apache rests on bows lately. For the cost you just can't beat it! Good Solid rest but I am not a fan of the tool-less adjustments. At times I can be rough on my set up and fear of knocking the lever loosening the bolt worries me.


Same here. But, here's your fix. Once you are sure you have the bow/rest tuned and set rock solid, just unscrew the little lever arms out of the adjustment knobs, put em in a Zip Loc baggy and keep them in your bow case in case you ever need to readjust the rest. The little lever arms screw out of the knobs, so I just took mine out once the bow was tuned. Dropped my Maxxis 20 feet out of a tree last season ... I don't think anyone is any harder on their rigs than I am, ha! Fortunately, it was fine. Restrung it, shot it, everything was good to go luckily.


----------



## xcutter33

All i have to say is they are awesome rests,my favorite ever


----------



## fromthedepths

just got mine yesterday ,great so far!


----------



## eduardbilanin

Perfect rest,I have one since it appear,only an small advice:rip off the material from the fork.In time, this material came a little bit of from the fork causing fletching contact.Don`t worry about the sound of arrow when you pull it back because on the v fork remain enough material glued.Hope that tip help.I use that rest for targeting ,and that`s the only thing I transformed to it.


----------



## dorkbuck33

byg said:


> Are you guys using the rubber arrow holder, It looks as if it would cause fletching contact, I laid mine on the bow and eyeballed it and I think it is too high...


I took mine off after it was on because i thought it might be in the way of one vane. I put some felt sticker on the shelf instead. Full capture is true.


----------

